# short notice December north west 4 ball



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2012)

Me and Qwerty are going to try to get a knock in, possibly down the southport/lancs coast in the first two weeks in December. So we don't get the worst of the weather we will just take off an afternoon, possibly with only a day or two's notice.

I'll look into options in the next week, but anyone got a 1/2 day or day's holiday left, self-employed or free who might want to make up a fourball, let us know, we'll try to get a fourball deal.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 27, 2012)

I would definitely be up for this. 

Mondays not great for me, other than that should be fine.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			I would definitely be up for this. 

Mondays not great for me, other than that should be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, it's defo a Monday. 

May be in touch, my man.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 28, 2012)

I am fine for a monday.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 28, 2012)

I might be up for this. Date dependent. Put me as a reserve in case you can't make up a 4.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 28, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry, it's defo a Monday. 

May be in touch, my man.
		
Click to expand...

No worries, let me know which Monday if you're still after a 4th and I'll see what I can do.

Sick of playing on my boggy parkland course!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 28, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			No worries, let me know which Monday if you're still after a 4th and I'll see what I can do.

Sick of playing on my boggy parkland course!
		
Click to expand...

I was only joshing with you over the Monday.

I should tie down in a few days when I'm going on business to Wales, but I may ideally go for a Friday(as I can finish earlier).

Ok, for now it's 

Me
Qwerty
NW Jocko
Louisea

Reserve
Bluewolf

That said, I'm sure they are desperate for money so will try to get us all sorted, it's just some of the "premium" courses are offering fourball deals, and aren't always flexible.

I'll check with Wallasey, West Lancs, Formby ladies in the next few days.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, put me down as a reserve, date dependent.
Played West Lancs a couple of weeks ago - niiiiice :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 28, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Yeah, put me down as a reserve, date dependent.
Played West Lancs a couple of weeks ago - niiiiice :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I was only joshing with you over the Monday.

I should tie down in a few days when I'm going on business to Wales, but I may ideally go for a Friday(as I can finish earlier).

Ok, for now it's 

Me
 Qwerty
 NW Jocko
 Louisea

Reserve
 Bluewolf
Greg BWFC *** 

That said, I'm sure they are desperate for money so will try to get us all sorted, it's just some of the "premium" courses are offering fourball deals, and aren't always flexible.

I'll check with Wallasey, West Lancs, Formby ladies in the next few days.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 28, 2012)

Pedro put me down as a possible la, I've got a job interview on Monday 4th but other than that I should be able to shot off around dinnertime. Ta la


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 29, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Pedro put me down as a possible la, I've got a job interview on Monday 4th but other than that I should be able to shot off around dinnertime. Ta la
		
Click to expand...

OK fella.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 29, 2012)

Evening all. 
I had a brief phone round a few clubs this afternoon. The best offer seemed to be S&A at Â£50 pp with a Â£5 catering voucher for the clubhouse.
Formby and West Lancs both Â£200 per 4 ball. Wallasey sounded promising at Â£40 pp until they told me that 6 holes were drop in the semi and likely to be on temps.
St Annes is Â£180 per 4 ball plus breakfast.

To be honest I'm easy so long as there's no Temps and were playing of fairways. I'd happily go back to Caldy, and Delamere could be an option if they're playing off fairways, I'm not sure on the prices though. 

Whaddaya think?


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 29, 2012)

I've just noticed that Hesketh is Â£25 on teeofftimes.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 29, 2012)

Not sure how the Parkland side of Hesketh stands up to the rain. I do know someone who is a member there so could ask her.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm going to have to duck out of this sadly guys.

Having a nightmare at work that is likely to continue until Christmas at least.

With the reserves shouldn't be a problem, just disappointed not to be playing


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 29, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Evening all. 
I had a brief phone round a few clubs this afternoon. The best offer seemed to be S&A at Â£50 pp with a Â£5 catering voucher for the clubhouse.
Formby and West Lancs both Â£200 per 4 ball. Wallasey sounded promising at Â£40 pp until they told me that 6 holes were drop in the semi and likely to be on temps.
St Annes is Â£180 per 4 ball plus breakfast.

To be honest I'm easy so long as there's no Temps and were playing of fairways. I'd happily go back to Caldy, and Delamere could be an option if they're playing off fairways, I'm not sure on the prices though. 

Whaddaya think?
		
Click to expand...

Well done Qwerty. I've been struggling, until I know when I'm doing my visit to Wales, but hopefully one of the next two Fridays, and subject to weather.

I'll only be able to play an afternoon game, as I will use a half day, and it will probably have to be within 30 -40 miles of Runcorn, as I hope to leave work at 11.00 for a 12.00 tee time.

St.annes may be a possibility, subject to time.

I was checking out www.teeofftimes.co.uk or www.teetimes.co.uk and I think they had West lancs as cheap as Â£36, from memory, but maybe only select days. I should have more of an idea by next tuesday, so will see from there, but keep checking the options at the moment. Well done, fella.

Unlucky,NWJocko, maybe next time.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 30, 2012)

I've just spoken to Delamere - Full course playable, great condition (once it thaws) Â£46.  
He mentioned that on the day there may be 1 hole taken out of play due to maintenance and if that's the case then the price should be less. 
It could be an option if its still cold or windy with it not being as exposed as the other links.

Also it's not far from Runcorn:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Nov 30, 2012)

its need bearing in mind that it starts getting dark by 3.30, I wouldnt mind play Delamere again.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2012)

I didn't have much time today, but I checked out Heswall (Wirral) which is similar to Caldy.

Only Â£25 inc all day breakfast. A fella I work with is a member, he'll give me the heads up on Monday on the current state of the course.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 1, 2012)

The other one is Formby ladies at Â£140 per fourball (Â£35 each).

I wouldn't mind going somewhere new, another one is Ormskirk, but it's a parkland and not sure on prices, and state of the course.

I'm thinking Friday 14th at the mo, anyone got problems with that date - again subject to weather.


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 1, 2012)

LB, can do the 14th if you need someone to fill in.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep 14th is good for me if you need a 4th.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 1, 2012)

14th is fine with me


----------



## louise_a (Dec 1, 2012)

ok for me too


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2012)

louise_a said:



			ok for me too
		
Click to expand...

OK, so at the moment, 3 options are good possibles, as follows:-

Heswall - overall course is ok, slight bits of mud, according to a member I know. Â£25 inc all day breakfast. all greens on and preferred lies.

Formby ladies - Â£35 each (if a fourball), I'll have to see if they will accept 5 or 6 at the same price though.

Ormskirk - on temps at the mo (I would only play if 17-18 greens on) but if back on next week Â£35 each.

We'll see nearer the time if that Friday is ok.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 3, 2012)

Cool, keep us informed.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 3, 2012)

i would stay clear of heswall peter,  its was wet and soggy in october so god knows what its like now


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			i would stay clear of heswall peter,  its was wet and soggy in october so god knows what its like now
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the heads up - was that the Wirral Classic? I work with a member and he said it's not too bad, I quite fancy Formby ladies actually.

Can't beat a posh one.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 3, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I quite fancy Formby ladies actually.

Can't beat a posh one. 

Click to expand...

There's plenty of Formby ladies I fancy Too:thup:

What's the length of the course like LB?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			There's plenty of Formby ladies I fancy Too:thup:

What's the length of the course like LB?
		
Click to expand...

Marj Proops always says length doesn't matter, when it comes to the ladies. At least she did when Scouser sent his letter in. 

5374, but a gents par of only 67. It may not be everyones cup of tea (and a slice of cake), but I'd give it a go.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 3, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			5374, but a gents par of only 67. It may not be everyones cup of tea (and a slice of cake), but I'd give it a go.
		
Click to expand...

Looks nice on the website, and it's got to be as dry as anywhere else at the moment, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 4, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cheers for the heads up - was that the Wirral Classic? I work with a member and he said it's not too bad, I quite fancy Formby ladies actually.

Can't beat a posh one. 

Click to expand...

yes that was in wirral classic, out the 4 courses that was the only one we was placing on, not played formby ladies, but not heard a bad word said about it ,


----------



## Scouser (Dec 4, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Marj Proops always says length doesn't matter, when it comes to the ladies. At least she did when Scouser sent his letter in. 

5374, but a gents par of only 67. It may not be everyones cup of tea (and a slice of cake), but I'd give it a go.
		
Click to expand...

Oi Im not even following this thread.....you trying to annoy me......

only looked at it to see if you lot could arrange a drink in a pub!


----------



## louise_a (Dec 4, 2012)

Formby Ladies is fine by me, I will fit right in


----------



## louise_a (Dec 7, 2012)

has this been booked yet?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 7, 2012)

louise_a said:



			has this been booked yet?
		
Click to expand...

Hello Louise,

Nothing as yet, dont want to book in case of bad weather.

I'll be back in the office on Wednesday, check the weather, check whose available then see if next Friday is an option.

LB


----------



## louise_a (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok, Cheers LB, I only asked as nothing had been posted for a couple of days.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 10, 2012)

Still up for Formby ladies, had a closer look and it looks good.

Again, we'll wait until Wednesday, check the weather for maybe this Friday. It looks the warmest day of the week at this point, although could be very wet. If not maybe some time early next week.

I checked, it is Â£35 no matter how many play, so don't have to stick with the 4-ball.

LB


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm still ok for this LB.
I've booked Friday off but I should be able to juggle it if needed.
I'm just hoping it warms up, it's Flippin' Baltic at the moment.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 10, 2012)

Im still OK (ish) for Friday. Let me know if you need a group making up....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 12, 2012)

It looks wet at the mo, on Friday.

Early reports for next week are slightly warmer.

I'm willing to leave it another 24 hours, I'll check the weathe,r ring the course and go from there. Either Friday or next week.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 12, 2012)

sounds fair to me....


----------



## peterlav (Dec 12, 2012)

Formby Ladies is a great track, absolutely love the place. You will have a great day


----------



## louise_a (Dec 12, 2012)

peterlav said:



			Formby Ladies is a great track, absolutely love the place. You will have a great day
		
Click to expand...

I await further instructions.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 12, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			It looks wet at the mo, on Friday.

Early reports for next week are slightly warmer.

I'm willing to leave it another 24 hours, I'll check the weathe,r ring the course and go from there. Either Friday or next week.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good LB. looks like early next week is favorite unless they've got the forecast wrong. 
I've got Friday off but I can always juggle it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 12, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds good LB. looks like early next week is favorite unless they've got the forecast wrong. 
I've got Friday off but I can always juggle it.
		
Click to expand...

OK, I'll check the weather again tomorrow either around or before dinner time. If it still looks the same, I'll post up, so that you can maybe cancel your holiday, if you want. We'll then take another check on Monday for that week.

I noticed it has been on temps today, I'm guessing due to frost.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 13, 2012)

No it doesn't look good,does it? 0 degrees tonight, so probably a frost and rain tomorrow - not worth Â£35 for temps, I reckon.

If other want to play, no probs. I'm gonna leave it till next week, if others are we'll take a rain/frost check on Monday, for days later in the week.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 13, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			No it doesn't look good,does it? 0 degrees tonight, so probably a frost and rain tomorrow - not worth Â£35 for temps, I reckon.

If other want to play, no probs. I'm gonna leave it till next week, if others are we'll take a rain/frost check on Monday, for days later in the week.
		
Click to expand...

No problem LB. 
we'll see how its looking on Monday.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 13, 2012)

Forecast is looking better from weekend onwards (praise the lord). Next Wednesday - Friday look frostless so i reckon you will be in business for next week guys


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2012)

Weather looks decent tomorrow - I've called them and all greens are on today, so shouldn't be a problem for tomorrow.

Anyone else game, so I can book it off?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 17, 2012)

Go for it, normally a roll up at ours tomorrow but will happily play Formby instead, not too early though as I have a hours drive.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok with me Peter, I've just about swung it with work.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry guys. No good for me. Im working tonight and tomorrow night. Have a good time. I hope the weather holds off.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok peeps, I've booked one tee time for 11.42.

Me
Qwerty
Louise

They have other tee times if there are more than 4 of us. Any others?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 17, 2012)

Great stuff  looking forward to it.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 17, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok peeps, I've booked one tee time for 11.42.

Me
Qwerty
Louise

They have other tee times if there are more than 4 of us. Any others?
		
Click to expand...

Good Stuff LB.:thup:
What time are we all looking at getting there?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Good Stuff LB.:thup:
What time are we all looking at getting there?
		
Click to expand...

I'm leaving work at about 11.00 (or earlier, if I can) so would be 11.30 at best. See you on the 1st tee, probably.

No drooling over the mens course, whilst you wait.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 17, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			No drooling over the mens course, whilst you wait. 

Click to expand...

I might get there early and do some Poaching:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Dec 18, 2012)

will be there around 11 hopefully.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 18, 2012)

louise_a said:



			will be there around 11 hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

Louise/Qwerty, if you don't mind can you pay for me and get me a card - I'll give you the money on the first tee, as I'll be getting there with minutes to spare, I think.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Louise/Qwerty, if you don't mind can you pay for me and get me a card - I'll give you the money on the first tee, as I'll be getting there with minutes to spare, I think.
		
Click to expand...

No problem fella, I'll be there about 11:00. See you later.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 18, 2012)

Cheers Dave, I've just checked, all greens are on.

Huzzah!

See you there.


----------



## Akie (Dec 18, 2012)

New to the forum but would be interested in a game in the NW area, live in Manchester and struggle for games unless I play with friends I know in Chester.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice day today with Liverbirdie and Qwerty, LB was under par until be messed up the 15. I did like the course, although I guess the guys thought some of the holes a little short, but it was a different challenge for them I am sure.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks again for the game Today Louise and LB, pleasure as always.
I thought the course was a good test, and some of the holes were stunning, a couple of great par 3s and one hole (I think it was the 13th) was possibly one of the most picturesque I've ever played.
It was no pushover and LB did well to be 1 under after 14. He eventually took the pot and treated us to some nice well deserved cake in the clubhouse.
Im really looking forward to played the other course in March. All in all it it's a great set up.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 18, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Thanks again for the game Today Louise and LB, pleasure as always.
I thought the course was a good test, and some of the holes were stunning, a couple of great par 3s and one hole (I think it was the 13th) was possibly one of the most picturesque I've ever played.
It was no pushover and LB did well to be 1 under after 14. He eventually took the pot and treated us to some nice well deserved cake in the clubhouse.
Im really looking forward to played the other course in March. All in all it it's a great set up.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Louise and Dave, enjoyed it. Quirky but enjoyable and would go again for Â£35. Great weather, company and golf (for 16 holes) the less said about the quad bogey and double on the 18th the better. Glad you enjoyed the cake.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 18, 2012)

Get them pictures up Louise....


----------



## louise_a (Dec 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Get them pictures up Louise....
		
Click to expand...

There you go


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 19, 2012)

Theres some good un's there Louise, I can definately see me playing it again.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks a nice track from the pictures. That mist on the pics looks proper eerie too


----------



## Birchy (Dec 19, 2012)

Akie said:



			New to the forum but would be interested in a game in the NW area, live in Manchester and struggle for games unless I play with friends I know in Chester.
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate, where abouts in Manc are you from and where do you play etc? We have a few meets in the north west so keep your eyes peeled on here.


----------



## Akie (Dec 19, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Hi mate, where abouts in Manc are you from and where do you play etc? We have a few meets in the north west so keep your eyes peeled on here.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I'm in the city centre currently but play most my Golf out in Cheshire as that's where my friends are who play. I've played Boysnope golf course a few times.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 19, 2012)

Akie said:



			Cheers, I'm in the city centre currently but play most my Golf out in Cheshire as that's where my friends are who play. I've played Boysnope golf course a few times.
		
Click to expand...

Boysnope is 2 minutes from the club i play at. We will have to have a knock sometime if your short of golf partners. Theres plenty on here from the north west so you should get plenty chances for a game.


----------



## Akie (Dec 19, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Boysnope is 2 minutes from the club i play at. We will have to have a knock sometime if your short of golf partners. Theres plenty on here from the north west so you should get plenty chances for a game.
		
Click to expand...

That would be great, cheers! Will try something in the new year.


----------

